# Target Acquired-10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1...



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

:boom:...Lift Off... the missile has been launched.... eep:

Who will it be??? :tape:

Humidor - Walnut & Cocobolo - 10.25" x 8.75" x 4.5" :evil:

Cigar - Arturo Fuente Anejo Torpedo


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Uh Oh! Missiles? I thought they were our domain. LMAO. You make us all proud Ed. Thats another lovely piece of art.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Grid Coordinate: 0309 1140 0001 1275 6422


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Watch out everyone.

Great looking humi Ed, someone will be blown away when this thing hits.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

WTG Ed, can't wait to see this one land. Someone's getting hit hard!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice!!! who ever gets it will have one of the most epic bombs ever. goodbye Zipcode!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

WOW! :shocked: That is one nice humidor. I can't wait to see it hit!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Schweeeet hit whomever gets it. Enjoy!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW!!! Ed isn't playing around!!!!

Nice bomb ED!!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Woah, woah, woah...... Bombing someone with cigars, although a terrible thing to do, has become expected. BUT, a humidor?!?! Ed! You're a mad man!


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow! Whoever gets this is in for a treat!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That humidor better be displayed in the living room!!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

in for a treat? they ought to start crying with joy. give me the choice of rocky patel himself showing up at the door step with a free box of vintage 90's or ed and a humi.....i choose humi everytime.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

opcorn:This is gonna be good. WOW :smoke:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

im so defenently buying one over the summer if i get my job back when i can start walking again......they are mesmerizing. its the craftmanship, the wood itself, everything. a humi you buy from the store looks fake after you see one of his.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Dam Ed.

Note to self, never make Ed mad!

Someone is getting a let Christmas present.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

If this is what Ed does when he is mad... then I am going to kick his dog to see what happens!!!!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Just subscribed to this thread. This should be a good one!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

this blast will be felt around the world!!!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

That is one nice humi.. Can't wait to see it land on someones porch...


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful! The box ain't bad either!!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, beautiful and mondo generous bombing run.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

looks like a sweet deal. hope the taget survives to enjoy that one. clean lookin humi was it hard to make?


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice box Ed !! Somebodys gonna be surprized !!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ed, you're DERANGED.... Arent there tenets of the Geneva Convention that ban the use of this kind of artillery???? Someone is most definitely gonna be shocked... Way to raise the bar!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! Makes me want to make another humidor and load it into the nose cone of a SCUD myself.... :mischief:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy WalMoon Batman!!!!! :jaw:

That is freakin gorgeous!!! 

(While I am shocked at myself that I used the word gorgeous, I am even more shocked at the magnitude of the bomb!)


D-D-Da-Da-Daa-Daa-Dammmmmmmmm- ages is comin!!!!!!!!


What-aGuy!!!!!!!  :clap2:......:clap2:..........:clap2:..................:clap2:...:woohoo:





.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Cool Ed!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

cubicdissection said:


> Nice! Makes me want to make another humidor and load it into the nose cone of a SCUD myself.... :mischief:


cinsider me willing to be the test landing site. lol :smoke:


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

great looking humi ed, this is gonna be good! Always love to see your craftsmanship!

i think you got the co ordinates wrong though... isn't meant to be something like this 

34* 51 '10.57S
138..........


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Freakin Fantastic of ED to send something that will be treasured for years to come---WTG Ed double Thumbs up!:chk


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

southoz said:


> great looking humi ed, this is gonna be good! Always love to see your craftsmanship!
> 
> i think you got the co ordinates wrong though... isn't meant to be something like this
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO. Yeah I was doing the search and it seems someone near the equator is getting it. Just a DC number methinks. Could be wrong though. Ed?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO. Yeah I was doing the search and it seems someone near the equator is getting it. Just a DC number methinks. Could be wrong though. Ed?


Yep.... it's a DC number... lol
USPS


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome Ed. Bombs away


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow. I hope whoever the lucky recipient is has an ER nearby.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

hye ed. you sent it to the wrong place.... i live in FLORIDA! lol


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

That is an awesome bomb you built.. That is something that will always be a used for years to come...


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

great work there.... clean lookin humi. if the missile didn't do it that torpedo should...


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Updated Shipping! It might hit today.

Your item was processed through and left our SANDSTON, VA 23150 facility on February 11, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 

Detailed Results: 
Processed through Sort Facility, February 11, 2010, 8:20 pm, SANDSTON, VA 23150
Processed through Sort Facility, February 10, 2010, 9:41 pm, ATLANTA, GA 30320
Acceptance, February 10, 2010, 8:31 am, FLOWERY BRANCH, GA 30542


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

That is a load off! I was worried for a minute! LMAO. *Wink @ Ed*


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

*Holy flyin' monkeys batman!*

SHA-WOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

So, I had just, literally, _just_ awakened and was innocently walking to the kitchen for my first cup of joe. I look to my left and my BFF is coming through the door, talking on her phone, holding the mail and bunch of other rubbish and pushing a large mass of tape and cardboard across the floor.

I'm still in a complete fog, but as I stride towards the sacred vessel of wake-me-up elixir, I'm running the numbers through my head... Have I ordered anything? Am I next on the list of some mondo pass? Erm... nope. Must not be for moi.

BFF doesn't pay any further attention to it, so I take a sip of coffee and slide into the livingroom for the inspection. I see my name in 48pt type. Rut Roh! eep:









































I am absolutely SHOCKED! I literally just stood there for about 5min, just staring at this thing of epic beauty. I didn't blink for so long, my eyes dried out.

When I pick this thing up, guys, I can honestly feel the love with which it was crafted. My fingers aren't sensitive enough to detect the seam between the lid and the body. The woods, two of my favorites, are so perfectly finished that the grains appear three dimensional. The seal... WHOA, the seal... The seal is so tight, you have to pull hard on the latch just to open the lid. There is no way you could dollar bill test this thing. I don't think it would close with a piece of Seran wrap in the seal. It's perfect.

There is no way that I am in any way deserving of this. For some reason, Ed thought so, but you guys have already realized he's nuts. All I can be is grateful... like, to the bottom of my heart, kinda grateful.

This is simply the nicest humidor I've ever seen, let alone owned. Not to down-play the fact that Ed took the trouble to look at my profile and discover that Anejo (this is 55), happens to be my favorite NC, but c'mon!

Ed, man... thank you so much for this. I will treasure it, as a token of friendship and BOTL-hood forever.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Very awesome and unique bomb. Somebody is going to love that thing.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very kool. Ed Will last forever. Herf Congrats well deserved


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Freakin awesome!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. I am just glad it wasnt me. HAHAHAHA


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That's sweet Don, enjoy that work of art. Well done Ed.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice. U just received the most epic bombing of our time. Even Japan is impressed.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome. Just awesome...

Well Done Ed!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Guys, you cannot imagine how humbling this is. I never even saw this thread, so had no idea what Ed was up to. I read through it before posting and saw the things you guys wrote and your amazement at what he was doing. I can't begin to tell you how completely moved I am.

As much as this beautiful humidor, the things Ed said to me on the phone, when I called to thank him, will stay with me forever. His sincerity and generosity of spirit are gifts, which are immeasurable and this box will be a daily reminder of Ed and his kind words. I will treasure both, for many years to come.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just an incredible thing of beauty and something certainly to be enjoyed for the rest of your life. These are the slices of life that you remember and appreciate more than most things. Couldn't have gone to a better brother. Nicely done, Ed and Don,,,,I know that you will appreciate this when all of the newness has gone away and you sit and open this humidor and take out those cigars that have a special meaning,,,,this is when life certainly doesn't get any better.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

This was a great bombing run and thanks for posting all the pictures. That humidor is something to treasure and pass on in your family. Ed you are a truly great BOTL!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice box- great workmanship. I saw this and noticed in coming to VA and was getting a few sweat beads on the brow---wow missed by a few miles....the torcher---


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Some day....soon, I'll do it again! I really enjoyed this! It was worth collecting every bit of sawdust! I'll be hunting for my next victim... but, I'm sure it won't be as rapid fire as some of the other folks... (you know who I mean)....


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats don what a true treasure !!! 


Hell of a blast there ed !!! :z


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! Wow!-Wow! Wow!-Wow! Wow!-Wow! Wow!-Wow! Wow!


That is a heirloom for shore! :nod:

What an amazing gesture to witness and enjoy! :humble:

Beautiful work Ed! Just freakin beautiful!!!!

Congratulations Don! We share your joy!!!!!!! :thumb:


.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow
Ed your the man Bro so good to call you friend!!

Don congrats bro! Of Course you deserve it, things like that don't happen to bad people.  Enjoy brother!!!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

... from another thread.



Herf N Turf said:


> ...
> Rant:
> 
> I keep saying this, over and over, but no one seems to listen: When it comes to humidors, you most definitely get what you pay for. No one seems to consider this... Could _you _make a 25ct humidor for a dollar/stick? Could _you _make a 300ct humidor for $0.50/ct? The answer is, no you can't... neither can anyone else. Not even the Chinese!
> ...


It seems if anyone is going to appreciate the quality and craftsmanship of that megabomb... it's Herf N Turf. Couldn't have chosen a finer target.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Eds Humidors are the best !! Never find one better !!!! Enjoy !!


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet bombing raid!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I pray for the safety of this target !! Amazing, Ed !!! :scared:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

That was freaking sweet ED. You are a hell of a friend.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh the carnage

Very cool Ed, you rock brother! And congrats Don!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Guys this bomb landed a year ago


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Guys this bomb landed a year ago


I was gonna say.... somebody dug deep to get this one...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

WaxingMoon said:


> I was gonna say.... somebody dug deep to get this one...


Yes they did but it's always nice to revisit your fine work Ed. :tu


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

First thing that came to mind was "How did I miss this thread?" nice bump guys


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

It may be an old thread but I personally like looking at Ed's hand built humidors. Also shows just how nice of a guy Ed really is to do something like this.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Some threads are timeless...........

This is one of them! :thumb:

.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

WaxingMoon said:


> I was gonna say.... somebody dug deep to get this one...


I crossed this thread when trying to find out how to properly season my humidor. Thanks to Herf's sticky, I found it on Google, and when I joined I checked out the bombing run. I am currently in the works of saving enough money to buy Munitions like this for myself.

Hopefully soon...:smoke2:


----------

